# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Best place to buy silver?

## 3kgt

Hey guys, I have a few quick questions. I'm beginning my preparation for the coming collapse and I'd like to know where to start.

I'm only 19, I have little money, I make about $200 per week and my expenses account for about 140 of that not including gas and food.

I'd like to start buying silver and my questions are these:

1. Where online is the best silver outlet/retailer?
2. What should I do with silver once the FRN kicks the bucket?
3. Should I be stocking up on canned food and such?
4. What are the most cost-effective ways to prepare for economic collapse for someone like me?

I will really appreciate your responses. Thanks guys

----------


## ZanZibar

www.providentmetals.com

----------


## 3kgt

why thank you good sir

----------


## cubical

My sig. Actually I would check local coin shop first.

----------


## cubical

As to your other questions, I would not worry about storing food right now. Just buy a few pieces of silver each week. You will probably have many options as to what to do with your silver if/when the dollar collapses, don't worry about that.

----------


## Barrex

I dont know how much are shipping costs in US. When you buy small amounts shipping cost is "eating away" your money more than inflation.
First try your pawn shops and local coin shop. If you find few in your area leave them your contact information (email) and tell them that you are interested in buying small amounts each month. If they know that you are going to be regular customer there is better chance that you can negotiate better price.
 I personally never had to go online to buy. Economy is forcing a lot of people to sell their gold and in Croatia pawn shops are full of gold and silver coins.

IMPORTANT:
Before you go to shoping spree get informed about price and percentage of gold in every item you buy.
_caveat emptor

_Good Luck

----------


## JasonC

Just a heads up to all silver buyers and not directed to the OP's questions...

I've been noticing that, on occasion, you can find silver bullion sold directly from some mining company's websites at prices not much over spot. One company was selling for 50 cents over the spot price for about a 3 day period not too long ago. It's best to look around for the best price, and buy local if possible. Anywho..

The mining company First Majestic Silver's website is where I saw the very low price. Here is the store section of their corporate website: http://www.store.firstmajestic.com/products.aspx?cat=4

Right now they are about 1.50 over spot, but it is just something for others to keep an eye on. Great Panther Silver is another web site/mining companies that sells their own bullion. I am sure there are other mining companies who also do it, but I haven't had time to look around.

----------


## PaulStandsTall

1. Apmex.com
2. Spend it wisely into circulation, promoting its use as a currency for the benefit of humanity.
3. It is always prudent to be prepared for any disaster. Hurricanes, power outages, economic calamities, etc.
4. Find a local Ron Paul meetup, socialize with members. These are the people that will be in the best financial position after the collapse and will most certainly help you. (Think of it like buttering up and becoming best friends with an acquaintance, knowing that they will soon win the lottery!)

----------


## 3kgt

Your answers are all much appreciated. I have a $1000+ check coming and my tax return as well so I wanted to get some background info before I went around spending it.

I guess I'll start looking for local gold/silver shops

----------


## Len Larson

It sounds like you are just starting out. My advice is to start with the basics. Provide your food, water and security first, then you can move onto wealth preservation/speculation. I would not be comfortable stacking PMs, unless I already had storage food in the pantry. YMMV.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

If you can only afford an ounce or so a week I would recommend ebay(junk silver) or a local coin shop.

----------


## Jonathanm

Out of curiosity, would it ever be harder to sell ingots over coins? I've always understood the value to be in the meltdown, so it seems like form would be of little importance. But, then, I'm an idiot when it comes to precious metals, so who knows.

Would you guys happen to have any good sites I could browse on a day to day basis for precious metals news/analysis? I'd also love to find a site that helped explain the precious metals market. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff, but I figure now that I'm making money again I should start building up a savings in precious metals.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

> Out of curiosity, would it ever be harder to sell ingots over coins? I've always understood the value to be in the meltdown, so it seems like form would be of little importance. But, then, I'm an idiot when it comes to precious metals, so who knows.
> 
> Would you guys happen to have any good sites I could browse on a day to day basis for precious metals news/analysis? I'd also love to find a site that helped explain the precious metals market. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff, but I figure now that I'm making money again I should start building up a savings in precious metals.


I like coins.  Easily recognizable and most of the stuff I have read about people getting ripped with fake silver has been with ingots(don't know why).  Just my opinion.

http://silverprice.org/
http://www.coinflation.com/   -  They have coin/pm related news articles at the top.

----------


## pacu44

http://www.gainesvillecoins.com/

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Hey guys, I have a few quick questions. I'm beginning my preparation for the coming collapse and I'd like to know where to start.
> 
> I'm only 19, I have little money, I make about $200 per week and my expenses account for about 140 of that not including gas and food.
> 
> I'd like to start buying silver and my questions are these:
> 
> 1. Where online is the best silver outlet/retailer?
> 2. What should I do with silver once the FRN kicks the bucket?
> 3. Should I be stocking up on canned food and such?
> ...


Learn as much as you can about gardening and raising livestock.  Even 1 or 2 chickens can provide some food security, and a garden can feed you year round if you have a green thumb and know enough about storage and preservation technique.  Learn about hunting and fishing as well as buy a good rifle or shotgun and learn how to care for and use them. Spend free time in the woods learning about the environment and how to be comfortable there; learn about wild edibles, local animal species and how to utilize these things. 

These are all skill sets that many people around you will have no clue about which will make you an important person if a disaster should ever strike.  They are also things that will enrich your life and your character.  Forget about buying/stocking canned goods, or processed food for storage, learn about self sufficiency, that way you will never be dependent on a corporation or another person for your survival in any situation.

I buy my gold/silver from local shops and ebay.

----------


## 2behelpful

There are many options for buying silver. I have come across a great MLM for acquiring silver on a monthly basis.

----------


## 2behelpful

As far as the food issue. I would say buy non perishables a little at a time.

----------


## 2behelpful

Don't panic. Just make wise preparations. You never know what type of calamity may come. (for example: weather issues)

----------


## 2behelpful

Visit this website to buy Silver & Gold Coins:  http://www.isncoins.com

or

If having a home business where you acquire a Ms69 Silver Eagle Coin each month excites you, take a look at this website  http://WhySilverWhyISN.com  - While you are there take the quick online tour to receive a .999 fine Silver Rhino Bar and a chance to win a Ms69 Silver Eagle Coin (In return for your valuable time)  

I wish you much success!

----------


## patriot2008

That's pretty easy to do (Ebay)  What I do is try to get it at or below price and also get the best looking coins I can too at those prices.  Over time, I've really gotten some very nice ones too.  Buying many at a time, saves in postage.

----------


## onlyrp

> Out of curiosity, would it ever be harder to sell ingots over coins? I've always understood the value to be in the meltdown, so it seems like form would be of little importance. But, then, I'm an idiot when it comes to precious metals, so who knows.
> 
> Would you guys happen to have any good sites I could browse on a day to day basis for precious metals news/analysis? I'd also love to find a site that helped explain the precious metals market. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff, but I figure now that I'm making money again I should start building up a savings in precious metals.


the only difference it ultimately makes is quality and reliability, do your ingots come from a trusted source or brand? It's sad that even in precious metals, brands matter a bit. Even now, when nobody is melting them down.

----------


## oyarde

> Hey guys, I have a few quick questions. I'm beginning my preparation for the coming collapse and I'd like to know where to start.
> 
> I'm only 19, I have little money, I make about $200 per week and my expenses account for about 140 of that not including gas and food.
> 
> I'd like to start buying silver and my questions are these:
> 
> 1. Where online is the best silver outlet/retailer?
> 2. What should I do with silver once the FRN kicks the bucket?
> 3. Should I be stocking up on canned food and such?
> ...


 With that kind of kind of income , go by your best priced local coin shop ea wk. and buy the oldest silver dimes you can find in good condition

----------


## Seraphim

That's the markets way of creating trust and reliability.

Without metals smiths who are reputable, there is no order in the market place. 

I'm thankful for the Johnson Matthey's of the world.




> the only difference it ultimately makes is quality and reliability, do your ingots come from a trusted source or brand? It's sad that even in precious metals, brands matter a bit. Even now, when nobody is melting them down.

----------

